# Gregorianischer Kalender



## Mr.javiXx (24. Mrz 2010)

hallo,

kann mir bitte jemand helfen
ich sitze schon seit 1 woche daran und komme nicht weita
kann mir jemand sagen was ich hier falsch gemacht habe???


```
import java.util.*;
public class DateUtils{
static final int MILLS_IN_DAY = 24*60*60*1000;
public static Date getCurrentDate(){
GregorianCalendar currentDate = new GregorianCalendar();
currentDate.set(Calendar.HOUR,0);
currentDate.set(Calendar.MINUTE,0);
currentDate.set(Calendar.SECOND,0);
return currentDate.getTime();
}

public static Date createDate(int year, int month, int day){
GregorianCalendar date =  new GregorianCalendar(year,month,day);
return date.getTime();
}

public static Date stripTime(Date date){
GregorianCalendar currentDate = new GregorianCalendar();
currentDate.setTime(date);
currentDate.set(Calendar.HOUR,0);
currentDate.set(Calendar.MINUTE,0);
currentDate.set(Calendar.SECOND,0);
return currentDate.getTime();
}

public static int daysDiff(Date date1, Date date2){
date1 = stripTime(date1);
date2 = stripTime(date2);
long longDate1=date1.getTime();
long longDate2=date2.getTime();
long longDiff = longDate2 - longDate1;
return (int)(longDiff/MILLS_IN_DAY);
}
}
}

dann hab ich das getestet mit:

public class Tes{
public static void main(String[] args) {
GregorianCalendar currentGC =  new GregorianCalendar();
int currentYear = currentGC.get(Calendar.YEAR);
Date currentDate = DateUtils.getCurrentDate();
Date christmas = DateUtils.createDate(currentYear,Calendar.DECEMBER,25);
int daysToChristmas = DateUtils.daysDiff(currentDate, christmas);
DateFormat dateFormat = DateFormat.getDateInstance(DateFormat.LONG);
String formattedDate = dateFormat.format(currentDate);
System.out.println("Today" + formattedDate);
System.out.println("There are"+daysToChristmas);
}
}
```
der erste code ging gut aba dann hatte ich probleme mit dem 2ten code!!!



Tes.java:11: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class DateFormat
location: class Tes
DateFormat dateFormat = DateFormat.getDateInstance(DateFormat.LONG);
^

Tes.java:11: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable DateFormat
location: class Tes
DateFormat dateFormat = DateFormat.getDateInstance(DateFormat.LONG);

Tes.java:11: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable DateFormat
location: class Tes
DateFormat dateFormat = DateFormat.getDateInstance(DateFormat.LONG);
                       ^
3 errors


könnt ihr mir bitte helfenn???


----------



## Murray (24. Mrz 2010)

1. In der zweiten Klasse müsste DateFormat importiert werden (import java.text.DateFormat)
2. Bitte beim Posten Java-Tags verwenden


----------



## aze (24. Mrz 2010)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande.Benutze Entwicklungsumgebungen wie Eclipse oder Netbeans.Da werden dir fehlende Imports schon bei der Texteingabe angezeigt !


----------

